# car registration and new immigration



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Our car is registered in both my husband and my names. I now hold an FM3, he does not. Does anyone know whether or not it will effect my application for the new equivalent to FM3? Is it a bad idea to have both names on the registration?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

dstan said:


> Our car is registered in both my husband and my names. I now hold an FM3, he does not. Does anyone know whether or not it will effect my application for the new equivalent to FM3? Is it a bad idea to have both names on the registration?


Assumption I need make is that you' all have one car and that registered in the US.
Next question is when you entered, whose name is on the car permit? 
Having both names on the registration is fine. I've never heard of somebody having both names on the permit as was told, but never checked, that would need to pay double for permiso.
Reason that we haven't checked is that spouse can drive car with other spouse on the permiso but you should have copy of marriage license.
As to difference having FM3/no immigrant/temporal versus FMM, I'm not aware of any in terms of impacting. However, the value of having the car permiso on the non-FMM person is that you can extend the permiso inside Mexico at Aduana versus having to leave before FMM expires. In fact, you have two weeks to extend permiso after renewal or you forfeit downpayment.

A little rambling but hopefully useful.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Immigration doesn't care if you have a vehicle so don't offer info about it


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

conklinwh said:


> Assumption I need make is that you' all have one car and that registered in the US.
> Next question is when you entered, whose name is on the car permit?
> Having both names on the registration is fine. I've never heard of somebody having both names on the permit as was told, but never checked, that would need to pay double for permiso.
> Reason that we haven't checked is that spouse can drive car with other spouse on the permiso but you should have copy of marriage license.
> ...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It is true that they aren't linked other than you must get info to Aduana either in person or mail within two weeks of renewing your visa.

We have friends that have been together for 15 years without being married. They each have a car and TIP in their name. Only once has a police stop hassled one of them driving the others car. Police wanted marriage license which of course he didn't have. Took awhile but worked. Suspect cost some pesos.

Anyway, you should be aware that could be an issue. Not sure if worth talking to a notario.
Maybe someone else has a solution.


----------

